# Scioto in Old Dublin



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Got one warm mouth on a gold and red rooster tail. Spent most of the time throwing stick bait and undoing birds-nest's


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

What type of baitcaster do you have? I just bought a Abu Revo and that reel doesn't backlash unless the brakes are reduced significantly.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Dude said he was throwing a stick bait a lot. When you toss a lightweight lure, with that mush wind resistance, into a stiff breeze like yesterday....yeah, I can see how that could turn into a backlash day...even with the best baitcaster.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Short answer; A Diawa Exceler and Diawa Megaforce THS. I have the brake on 10 and the knob adjusted so the bait will drop slightly if jiggled when button it depressed. 


Not to call people out.....
One of the folks on here was demonstrating how far he could cast with his *ULTRA HIGH END baitcaster* during on of our fishing trips. I was quite impressed and suddenly my 19 dollar Cabelas spinning combo, that has served me well for 3 years, was incredibly inadequate...... so this spring I bought a Diawa Exceler reel coupled to a Diawa Strikeforce Rod.
Being completely inept at operating such a piece of equipment and it being the most expensive item in my fishing arsenal, I took it to the mentioned person for a lesson and review. He took a few moments to make an adjustment on the reel, cast it, promptly making a birdsnest. The reel has continued to give me fits (operator error). Each time I get it out. I spend more time untangling and less time fishing. 
I decided yesterday to make things worse by adding another baitcaster to the collection is hopes that the birdsnest is a reel issue. I purchased a Diawa Megaforce THS coupled to a St. Croix MOJO Bass Big Crankster Rod. Now I'm convinced it's not the equipment, it's the operator, I'm going back to my 19$ POS that catches fish........


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Dude said he was throwing a stick bait a lot. When you toss a lightweight lure, with that mush wind resistance, into a stiff breeze like yesterday....yeah, I can see how that could turn into a backlash day...even with the best baitcaster.


Wind was calm in the gorge.

The lure was a Lucky Craft Sammy 100 weighing 1/2 oz. How heavy should I go? 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

eatinbass said:


> Wind was calm in the gorge.
> 
> The lure was a Lucky Craft Sammy 100 weighing 1/2 oz. How heavy should I go?
> Any help would be appreciated.


That's PLENTY heavy. You shouldn't have issues with that lure, even in the wind.
I heard "stick bait" and roostertails, so I assumed your stick bait was a small rapala or something.
Not to pile on, but it sounds like operator error. Are you just chucking it too hard, I wonder?

If they are lefties, I know someone that would take those reels off your hands for you...


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

eatinbass said:


> I decided yesterday to make things worse by adding another baitcaster to the collection is hopes that the birdsnest is a reel issue. I purchased a Diawa Megaforce THS coupled to a St. Croix MOJO Bass Big Crankster Rod. Now I'm convinced it's not the equipment, it's the operator, I'm going back to my 19$ POS that catches fish........


This is the trick to baitcasters. 

*DO NOT USE A FAST WHIPPING MOTION WHEN CASTING!*

I learned this reality and haven't had any problems since. All you need to do regarding avoiding backlashes represents casting with a smooth and fluent motion. Do not whip the rod referencing trying to cast further. If you need to cast further then reduce the brake but keep that smooth motion. It's kind of hard to explain like casting a fly rod.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

bjpatrick,
I get what you're saying about the fly rod and will try a "fluid" motion and see if this helps. 



Bubbagon,
The reels are both rights....

I'll probably get the knack of this equipment as hunting season starts.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Just stick with it and all of your problems will go away. I got a couple of backlashes today and didn't care because they were easy to untangle. Almost every backlash represented me trying to cast further and whipping to rod too hard. The advantage of the baitcaster represents being able to cast the heavier pound line long distances. That Abu Revo and Bass Pro Bionic Blade can cast a crankbait in comparison to my ultra light.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

baitcasters for river fishing LOL.

Never got it...Spin gear or bust.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> baitcasters for river fishing LOL.
> 
> Never got it...Spin gear or bust.


I've used my bait casters in the ocean, within lakes, and within rivers. Everyone possesses different preferences regarding the tackle that is chosen.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> baitcasters for river fishing LOL.
> 
> Never got it...Spin gear or bust.


Think about it another way, AJ. I believe you primarily wade fish...one rod. 
But I primarily kayak fish...2-3 rods. And I always have a spinner baiit on one rod...that being a bait caster.
Believe me, from a guy who has tossed spinners for years as his primary bait, there is no more efficient way to throw a spinner bait than on a good baitcaster.

When I fish plastics, or need to skip lures under over hangs, than a spinning rod outshines everything.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

definitely preference, i use a bait caster on the river because if i can master it there, i can fish it anywhere

as for your bait caster...make sure you set it up for every lure you put on....

tighten your spool and reel the lure all the way to the first eye....loosen your spool until the lure falls slowly to the ground...also make sure that when the lure hits the ground, the spool doesnt keep going....then set your breaks to around 5, and loosen them as you get the hang of it...it just takes practice


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Think about it another way, AJ. I believe you primarily wade fish...one rod.
> But I primarily kayak fish...2-3 rods. And I always have a spinner baiit on one rod...that being a bait caster.
> Believe me, from a guy who has tossed spinners for years as his primary bait, there is no more efficient way to *throw a spinner bait than on a good baitcaster.*
> 
> When I fish plastics, or need to skip lures under over hangs, than a spinning rod outshines everything.


I'm bout to throw mine into the wood chipper!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Silent Mike said:


> definitely preference, i use a bait caster on the river because if i can master it there, i can fish it anywhere
> 
> as for your bait caster...make sure you set it up for every lure you put on....
> 
> tighten your spool and reel the lure all the way to the first eye....loosen your spool until the lure falls slowly to the ground...also make sure that when the lure hits the ground, the spool doesnt keep going....then set your breaks to around 5, and loosen them as you get the hang of it...it just takes practice


We're fixing to try again tonight. I set the "resistance" knob, on the right side of the reel, to drop only when "jiggled" and the brakes on 10. I'm learry about setting it to 5. Wont that make a bigger mess?

Where I'm frustrated is "Mr. Ultra High End" can double the cast I can....... but give me a Zebco 33 and I can put fish on the table. 
BTW! He mentioned today that he has more it his reel than I have in four of my "combos".........


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Think about it another way, AJ. I believe you primarily wade fish...one rod.
> But I primarily kayak fish...2-3 rods. And I always have a spinner baiit on one rod...that being a bait caster.
> Believe me, from a guy who has tossed spinners for years as his primary bait, there is no more efficient way to throw a spinner bait than on a good baitcaster.
> 
> When I fish plastics, or need to skip lures under over hangs, than a spinning rod outshines everything.


+1 on all that. 

I had a Schimano Calcutta that sat unused for years because of initial frustration. It finally got a lot of use when I started throwing spinnerbaits for smallies. Still, it took forever for me to get comfortable making casts where I didn't have a free swing on the backcast or overhangs to worry about. (Throwing a baitcaster in a creek from a yak is just a tad different than chunkin' and winding off a casting deck.) It finally wore out last year and I bought a Lew's. I'm getting to be an artist with that sucker.

Find someplace where you can stand above the water a few feet and don't have any obstructions; a dock or old bridge abutment is great. Put on someting that won't snag ( a 3/8 oz. spinnerbait), and put the brake and backlash control down fairly tight. Then just start out making conservative casts. Gradually loosen the settings and going for more distance. When you feel you are getting comfortable with it, start trying to hit a specific area on the water. When you get that down, start trying different casting motions. 

It's just like practicing basketball shots. You start in close to warm up, move out to your range for your money shots and do hundreds of those, finish up with the trick shots. If you take the time to do this without fishing, you *will* learn how to use it.

And yes, trying too hard to whip or push a cast is what causes backlashes.

*p.s.* I hope you are only kidding around with your screen name. Eating smallmouth bass is not cool or funny. The resource will not stand up without consistent C&R. If that is what you are doing, then, a pox on you and your baitcaster.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

As SS said and others practice. Even if you have to do it hanging out in your backyard with a weight on casting at objects. As i have said in other posts the closer i keep the lure reeled in and close to the tip when casting. This always seemed to help the cast go smoother. Also work with sidearm casts first. Over hand casts cause more backlash . When i hit the rivers i take only 3 baitcasters , sometimes throwing stuff as light as 1/16 rooster tails .

As for the guy.with the nice baitcasters, let me know if want to find a new home for them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Tonight worked much better. Rather that "Whipping it" I used a "Fluid" motion to accelerate the bait. Thank you gentlemen for the tips.

We caught some Small mouth, Rock bass, and Bluegill (all fish were returned to water, alive )


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't fish those baitcasters. Wish I had all the money I've spent on them back. I quess the new one's with advanced magnetics are really good but expensive. For the money, the Shakespere Synergy is the best reel for me to bass fish with and it gets very high ratings in various reviews. I buy other reels but continue to go back to those. I bought my wife an "ugly reel" and it works very nice for her. Cheap but effective.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> It finally wore out last year and I bought a Lew's. I'm getting to be an artist with that sucker.


I did the research and bought a Lew's as well! i completely know what you mean, that reel is awesome!

And yes, a 5 will make more of a "mess" than the weights set at 10, ive just always set them at the middle at first. As for your resistance knob, you want it so that the bait falls slowly and when it hits the ground the spool doesnt keep going forward. Glad to see you are getting the hang of it.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Figured out the casting, thanks again.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dirty sea (Oct 23, 2011)

eatinbass said:


> Wind was calm in the gorge.
> 
> The lure was a Lucky Craft Sammy 100 weighing 1/2 oz. How heavy should I go?
> Any help would be appreciated.


Are you thumbing the spool while casting? 

Personally, if I were in your shoes, I would return the second baitcaster (if possible) since you know now it wasn't a reel issue, and get a decent spinning reel. Their versatility is unparalleled for river fishing.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

dirty sea said:


> Are you thumbing the spool while casting?
> 
> Personally, if I were in your shoes, I would return the second baitcaster (if possible) since you know now it wasn't a reel issue, and get a decent spinning reel. Their versatility is unparalleled for river fishing.


i tend to disagree....i love a bait caster in the river, i get a lot more control out of it


----------



## dirty sea (Oct 23, 2011)

Silent Mike said:


> i tend to disagree....i love a bait caster in the river, i get a lot more control out of it


Just because you love them and can control your lure more still doesn't make them versatile.  

With my medium light spinning set up, I can toss 1/16oz or even 1/32 weighted soft plastics with ease all day and then switch to a 3/8oz spinner. How well does a baitcaster throw 1/32oz? I find they have their place but are a bit one dimensional river fishing. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

dirty sea said:


> Just because you love them and can control your lure more still doesn't make them versatile.
> 
> With my medium light spinning set up, I can toss 1/16oz or even 1/32 weighted soft plastics with ease all day and then switch to a 3/8oz spinner. How well does a baitcaster throw 1/32oz? I find they have their place but are a bit one dimensional river fishing.
> 
> ...


i see your point...i guess i dont really throw such small baits unless i am crappie fishing and then i move to spinning...but for river smallies, my bait cast can do everything i need it to, soft plastics, cranks, spinners,


----------



## dirty sea (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah man, it's whatever you like to use. There is no right or wrong. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

For me (an amateur baitcaster user) I like using baitcasters in open spaces or from a boat. Otherwise if I am climbing through the woods or casting under trees, etc, it just makes more sense to me to use a simpler less problematic reel. The idea that money into equipment catches more fish is silly. I will agree that a nice baitcaster will be less problematic for you, with a better brakes system. I can't tell you how may fish I caught using my zebco omega and rhino spincaster back in the day. These are just my 0pinions and preferences, and each person on here has reasons that they prefer what they do. Glad you got the casting down. Oh, and stay away from the baitcaster in the very cold, because everything ices up IMHO


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

dirty sea said:


> With my medium light spinning set up, I can toss 1/16oz or even 1/32 weighted soft plastics with ease all day and then switch to a 3/8oz spinner. How well does a baitcaster throw 1/32oz? I find they have their place but are a bit one dimensional river fishing.


Good point....IF you are only carrying one rod. If I can only take one rod, it's a 6'0" medium fast action spinning combo every time.
However, I almost always take at least two rods. And I almost always throw a 1/4-1/2 ounce spinnerbait on one rod.
Believe me when I say, a left handed baitcaster is absolutely the most efficient way to deliver a spinnerbait. And there will definitely be times when a baitcaster WILL indeed catch more fish, just due to the sheer number of casts one is able to make. Not always, but there will indeed be times.
And I also believe that I catch more fish with my baitcaster due to "HOW" the bait gets presented. Meaning I can drop a spinnerbait next to or onto a log with more precision and less disturbance than I could with a spinning reel.
There are also times, and it's getting ready to begin, that flat out BURNING a spinnerbait will be the ticket. I've yet to see a spinning reel that can burn as fast as a high gear ratio baitcaster.....and I know you can't outrun a smallie with any reel.

So yeah, there's no right answer for anyone. But there are a few great reasons why baitcaster is better in certain situations, and a few great reasons why a spinning reel is better in certain situations.


----------

